# Roofing Insurance



## raceman (Jun 5, 2011)

I have received quotes on liability and workers comp. Anyone have a ball park dollar amount on what I might spend per year on roofing insurance to be totlly legit (the agent told me it was to high to quote on the spot )


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

Use the search option you'll find this topic literaly beat to death.


----------



## raceman (Jun 5, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks- I'm new to this site ( and really like it).


----------

